# Luck, and stacked tolerances



## Aukai (Jul 12, 2022)

The bending die I made for my gaff project covers all of the deck holes of the Di-Acro bender. I had to add a capture plate to the die to hold the end of the 1/2" rod, then by guess, and by God locate a hole for a dowel pin. I made my own transfer punch locator from a sharpened cut off bolt put in the dowel pin hole, then optical center punched the small dimple, drilled under size, and reamed the hole. All of the stacked tolerances added up to it fit perfect. You could have just knocked me over with a feather.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Jul 12, 2022)

What's that old saying about a blind squirrel?


----------



## Firebrick43 (Jul 12, 2022)

Can you show how its used?  Or are you just bending the metal bolted to the flat on the right side into a circle/arc on the plate?


----------



## Aukai (Jul 12, 2022)

I have to get an anchor bolt this morning, I'll take a picture later.


----------



## markba633csi (Jul 12, 2022)

I still get blown away when I attempt some tricky operation and it comes out first time perfect
I guess when you don't acknowledge the possibility of failure it forces success. Something like that
-M


----------

